# 1998 Arnold Classic(expo) photos



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Wanted to share some photos of when I went to the Arnold Classic in 1998.

Jay Cutler (I think he was around 24 in this pic)

Lee Priest ( I think he was around 300lbs!! ....offseason lol)


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Fitness model Angel Tieves

Fitness Competitor Monica Brant


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Good pics big man, damn lee had piled it on there!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Mak... Thought it would be cool to show some pics from the past. Yeah I had heard that Lee carried alot of weight in the offseason. When I saw him in person I was a little shocked.

Check this one out with Nicole Bass.... I was a little scared!!!!! :scared: (Keep in mind I am 6 feet tall)


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Flex, Nasser and Jean Pierre


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Fitness Model Jennifer Stimac

Fitness modlels Trish Stratus and Stacy Lynn(I think)

Fitness models Jennifer Stimac and Trish Stratus


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

I want Jay's tris!!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lee Priest- aha- f5ck that dude has been eating all the pies-along with everything else by to look of lol

Nice pics mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

A young Ronnie Coleman before any Olympia Titles..(my head got cut off in the photo)


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Great pics man


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, I am glad that some of you have been able to enjoy. I have some more that I am going to post but havent dug them up yet


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah good pics. i dont get why lee lets himself go that much though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah good pics. i dont get why lee lets himself go that much though.


Don't know either. He honestly did not look good. Very bloated, stomach was hanging over his waist line, lots of zits on his arms.... very oily appearance. I had heard his diet was awful but that was just the rumor. Don't want to say that I know this for sure.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Don't know either. He honestly did not look good. Very bloated, stomach was hanging over his waist line, lots of zits on his arms.... very oily appearance. I had heard his diet was awful but that was just the rumor. Don't want to say that I know this for sure.


yeah ive heard the same thing mate. he looks so good competition but other than that just looks like a fat mess :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah good pics. i dont get why lee lets himself go that much though.


 To put on size and because he enjoys eating i thought it was obvious

Wicked pictures mate and you would never tell what good shape your in by your avatar compared to those pictures!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Great pics mate,thanks for posting:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Nasser and Flex individually... Bottom pic is Nasser and I think Chris cormier or Shawn Ray.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con said:


> Wicked pictures mate and you would never tell what good shape your in by your avatar compared to those pictures!


i was thinking the same


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Some of the women competitors


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Lou and Magnus


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

that is sick boss pics


----------



## MATTY_2008 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics m8, Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Last few I could find

1-The Arnold Line-up

2-Myself and a fitness model/competitor

3-Paul Dillet


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

jay looked better in them days i thought, much smaller waist and more balance


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I was there also, great show!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Great pics mate!


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Superb pics mate. Especially the one in the last post with your arms round Sherilyn Goudreau!! I'm quite enviuos of that one.

I've heard that the Arnold show/expo is a cracking trip and would really like to go over myself at some point. What was Columbus itself like? I'm told that outside the Arnold, theres not much else to do there. Could you give me your opinion?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Jester , knew it was Sherilyn Goudreau but had no clue how to spell it and I didnt want to butcher her name  . She was so friendly and I actually spent about 20 minutes talking with her. The show was amazing. Columbus itself isnt bad but I didnt spend much time outside of the show and expo. The expo imo was unbelievable. So much going on at it. Tons of pros and national level cometitors to talk to, fitness competitors/models are gorgeous, strength seminars, training seminars, free supplement handouts and so much more. If you have a chance it is very well worth the experience.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

The Real Jester said:


> I've heard that the Arnold show/expo is a cracking trip and would really like to go over myself at some point. What was Columbus itself like? I'm told that outside the Arnold, theres not much else to do there. Could you give me your opinion?


 Outside the Arnold it is freezing cold during march, its a mission just to get back to your car let alone do any thing:lol:


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Con said:


> Outside the Arnold it is freezing cold during march, its a mission just to get back to your car let alone do any thing:lol:


Sounds bleak!! But the expo and show sound more than enough to keep me occupied if I make it over there.

It's on my "to do" list anyway.


----------

